# ivermectin help please!



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

this probably is a stupid question but...
so i was told that when i get the ivermectin i should place it in between the shoulder blades. this medicine here says to put it in the water. can i still put it on the backs or should i use the water?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What is the concentration of the ivermectin?


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

i was trying to figure that out but no luck. this is the site i got this from
http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/ivermectin-solution.html
maybe i am missing it somewhere.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Call them Monday and ask them for instructions to suit your needs. They are very helpful.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've always put mine in the water.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I've always put mine in the water.


Me too - much easier!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

in the water here too, I have heard of the spot on treatment, just never used it. give a call like Charis said...let us know what they say, unless someone else posts that has used it before.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I could help you figure it out if we knew the concentration of the ivermectin and the weight of each of your birds. Without that information, I'm stumped.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

yah. ill probably call monday. but i have no clue as to the weight of my birds. i think i might just end up doing the water. it sounds easier then worrying about giving them too much with the spot on. thanks for the help though.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

This is from the Pigeon Medical Formulary by veterinarians

Name: Ivermectin (Ivomec, Eqvalen) 
•Description: Ivermectin is derived from the avermectins, a family of highly active, broad spectrum, antiparasitic agents. 
•Usage: Ascarids, Capillaria, Tetrameres, Strongyles, and other internal nematodes. Also used for lice. 
•Adverse reactions: None. 
•Dosage: 500 - 1000 UG (Micrograms), which works out to be .05 - .1 millimeters or cc's./bird for internal parasites. 1 1/2 - 6 cc per gallon of water for internal parasites. 1 1/2 - 3 cc per gallon of bath water for lice. For internal parasites the higher dosage is needed in many cases of ascarids and tetrameres. •Comments: This is a very effective and safe drug. Ivomec, the cattle preparation cannot be mixed well with water, thus birds must be individually dosed. Eqvalen, the horse product is water soluble and may be mixed with water. Wormer of choice for all worm's except tapeworms.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

dovelove<3 said:


> this probably is a stupid question but...
> so i was told that when i get the ivermectin i should place it in between the shoulder blades. this medicine here says to put it in the water. can i still put it on the backs or should i use the water?


*DOVELOVE,Follow the directions on the bottle.*GEORGE


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Dovelove. I curious to know did you deworm your babies with the Ivermectin? I'm thinking of ordering some to add to the "have on hand/first aid kit", so I'm interested in updates. Thank ya ma'am.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

george simon said:


> *DOVELOVE,Follow the directions on the bottle.*GEORGE



The problem is that she only has a couple of Doves and not a flock to treat and so individul treatment would be best and she will have some left to use again.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

it says to use the whole bottle for a gallon. so couldnt i break it down. say 1/4 the bottle for a 1/4 gallon. or break it down even further and only make enough for the one time. i mean they only need a couple drinks of it from what i read. wouldnt that work? then i would still have some if i need it again.


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

*Still learning*

Please bear with me. I am only familiar with ivermectin used for injections. Labeled for cattle and swine. I have seen adverse reactions used topically. This type is not soluble in water but can be mixed and will remain stable in refrigerated “treats”. I mean… meat balls prepared for a week’s worth of treatment for demodex mites for dogs. This medication has so many beneficial uses, but is the water soluble type much different? The bottle Dovelove was posting; the directions… were to mix with a gallon of water. Any remaining could be refrigerated and given again in 14 days. For just a few birds could only a ½ gallon be mixed? Or maybe a ¼ at a time? I’m wondering if the shelf life (once seal is broken) would be as long as the injectable type.


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Dovelove. That was my question too. We must have benn posting at the same time!!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Naunnie said:


> Please bear with me. I am only familiar with ivermectin used for injections. Labeled for cattle and swine. I have seen adverse reactions used topically. This type is not soluble in water but can be mixed and will remain stable in refrigerated “treats”. I mean… meat balls prepared for a week’s worth of treatment for demodex mites for dogs. This medication has so many beneficial uses, but is the water soluble type much different? The bottle Dovelove was posting; the directions… were to mix with a gallon of water. Any remaining could be refrigerated and given again in 14 days. For just a few birds could only a ½ gallon be mixed? Or maybe a ¼ at a time? I’m wondering if the shelf life (once seal is broken) would be as long as the injectable type.


Eqvalen (ivomec for horses) is water soluble, that's the one I use.
I don't see any reason why she couldn't break that down to 1/4 bottle to 1 quart of water.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

so it sounds like i can break it down??


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

dovelove<3 said:


> so it sounds like i can break it down??


I see no reason why you can't. Its the same consistency (?- can't think of the correct term) just a smaller portion mixed. It's done all the time with meds to get down to the proper dosage.
If 1 bottle is mixed with 1 gal/water, then 1/4 bottle would be 1 quart/water.
I would mix the bottle (of ivomec) good before adding to water just in case of settling on the bottom. You want it evenly dispersed.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

ok this is good. i didnt want to have to make a whole gallon for 2 doves. and im pretty sure only the one actually has worms.
thanks for the help everyone. meds are on the way.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

Naunnie said:


> Hey Dovelove. I curious to know did you deworm your babies with the Ivermectin? I'm thinking of ordering some to add to the "have on hand/first aid kit", so I'm interested in updates. Thank ya ma'am.


i must have skipped over this post when reading replies sorry
to be honest this will be the first worming meds i give them. i have only had my doves for about 5 months. i am still learning what they need. so this will be the first time. but i think most people have this or a similar type of medicine on hand for deworming. im not that one to ask though. someone should be along to answer better.


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

well i am an avid beliver of dosing any new birds to the loft externaily with 2-4 drops on the back of the neck, it works a treat and very vary really do i get any feather mite or scaley and never lice ether, it is prety hard to overdose the birds


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

kingsley hannah said:


> well i am an avid beliver of dosing any new birds to the loft externaily with 2-4 drops on the back of the neck, it works a treat and very vary really do i get any feather mite or scaley and never lice ether, it is prety hard to overdose the birds


The only problem we have in *this* case is that we don't know what solution (of ivomec) she has. The one she got is meant to be mixed with water.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'd buy it at Foys next time. I buy the 0.5% and just give a few drops down the throat, then again 12 days later. Easy with just a couple of birds.
This is from their web site.


Ivomec 
Status: IN STOCK

Used to treat worms and parasites. It is not advisable to give to birds that are very ill. The drench is meant to be used in the drinking water at the rate of 8 cc/ml to a gallon for one day and then repeat in 10-12 days. The 0.5% is used for individual birds, 3 or 4 drops down the mouth, then repeat in 10-12 days. The 1% may be used down the mouth at the rate of 2-3 drops, then repeat in 10-12 days. The 1% is also used by many to rid the birds of external blood sucking parasites by rubbing a few drops on the foot. 


#519 Ivomectin 0.5% 10ml/cc $9.95 

#582 Ivomec Drench 32 oz. $99.95 

#558 Ivermectin Injectable 100 ml/cc $59.95 

#584 Ivermectin Injectable 50 ml/cc $54.95


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

```

```



Jay3 said:


> I'd buy it at Foys next time. I buy the 0.5% and just give a few drops down the throat, then again 12 days later. Easy with just a couple of birds.
> This is from their web site.
> 
> 
> ...


I used this one too . . . couple drops down the throat, pretty easy. But I only have a few birds.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> I'd buy it at Foys next time. I buy the 0.5% and just give a few drops down the throat, then again 12 days later. Easy with just a couple of birds.
> This is from their web site.
> 
> 
> ...


i am assuming its the 9.95 one that you use. i cannot aford $100 on this medicine. but the 9.95 on is only 10 mil. the one i got is 55ml and was only about $10 more. plus shipping from where i ordered was cheaper too. i think foys was like 12 something and where i got was about 8. i was only looking for where i could get the most for the cheapest price. im not the richest person and so i cant go out spending 100 dollars one medicine. im just trying to take care of em the best i can.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

dovelove<3 said:


> i am assuming its the 9.95 one that you use. i cannot aford $100 on this medicine. but the 9.95 on is only 10 mil. the one i got is 55ml and was only about $10 more. plus shipping from where i ordered was cheaper too. i think foys was like 12 something and where i got was about 8. i was only looking for where i could get the most for the cheapest price. im not the richest person and so i cant go out spending 100 dollars one medicine. im just trying to take care of em the best i can.


Yes, I bought the 0.5 for $9.95 I couldn't afford $100 for one med either. But I have 21 birds, and it will last quite a while. Meds do expire after a while, and you only have a couple of birds. You don't need quantity. And every couple of times, you should change what you give them so that the parasites don't build up a resistance to the drugs. They are more effective that way. So having two different kinds for the same thing is good. The 10 ml would have lasted you a very long time. It would expire before you used it all. If it expires, you haven't really saved anything. I don't have lots of money either, and like you, I'm just trying to take care of them the best I can.I use that a couple of times, then I use Wazine that you put in the water. It worked good for me.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Yes, I bought the 0.5 for $9.95 I couldn't afford $100 for one med either. But I have 21 birds, and it will last quite a while. Meds do expire after a while, and you only have a couple of birds. You don't need quantity. And every couple of times, you should change what you give them so that the parasites don't build up a resistance to the drugs. They are more effective that way. So having two different kinds for the same thing is good. The 10 ml would have lasted you a very long time. It would expire before you used it all. If it expires, you haven't really saved anything. I don't have lots of money either, and like you, I'm just trying to take care of them the best I can.I use that a couple of times, then I use Wazine that you put in the water. It worked good for me.


ok what confuses me now is that your saying 10ml would have lasted me a long time
but the medicine i bought which is 55 ml was a one time poor it all in a gallon of water thing. but i am breaking it down to about 3.5ml per cup. so the 10 ml would really only last two time. possible 3... 
i dont know if im missing something? please help me understand. lol


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

dovelove<3 said:


> ok what confuses me now is that your saying 10ml would have lasted me a long time
> but the medicine i bought which is 55 ml was a one time poor it all in a gallon of water thing. but i am breaking it down to about 3.5ml per cup. so the 10 ml would really only last two time. possible 3...
> i dont know if im missing something? please help me understand. lol


**It depends on the strength (*mg* of ivermectin *per ml*)**
For example - Eqvalan (the one I use) Liquid for horses. Comes in a 100ml bottle - But the strength is 10mg per ml (this 1 bottle would treat *1* - 1100lb horse! sooooo that's roughly equivalent to 3000 birds-depending on their weight ) This one is meant to be a "drench"(mixed w/water) so to break it down for birds I have to put 3.78 mls per 1 gal water.
There are alot of Ivermectin solutions out there, that's why it's important to know the strength of each, because the dosage is going to be different for each one.
I know, confusing


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*Yours is ALREADY broken down--*

I looked yours up - it has already been broken down to the gallon dose. It doesn't list the *mg* of the *original solution* to make this (single) mixture.
The solution you got was meant for people that have only a few birds.




ITEM # 0555

$12.00 PER BOTTLE MAKES A GALLON OF DRINKING WATER





Ivermectin Solution

Many customers throughout the world have requested us to provide them with individual doses of Ivermectin to make a gallon of treated water. Put the contents of the bottle in 1 gallon of drinking water. In the evening, just before the birds go to sleep, remove all of the drinking water from the cages or aviary. The next morning, the birds will be thirsty. Use a clean, sterilized water container and vigorously shake the gallon after you add the Ivermectin. Usually, one drink will help eliminate internal and external parasites, including scaly feet and scaly legs. Leave the treated water before the birds until they drink all of it or until the next day. Refrigerate any remaining mixture which can be used for treatment again in 14 days. Many bird fanciers throughout the world treat all their birds with the above-mentioned method twice a year, in January and again at the end of the breeding season.

Be careful, Ivermectin is a very powerful parasiticide. An overdose may kill your birds. Do not administer Ivermectin straight from the bottle.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That can be broken down to using 1/4 of it in a quart of water. It would be foolish to use the whole thing in a gallon of water for two birds. Better yet, why not use 1/8 of it in 2 cups of water.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> That can be broken down to using 1/4 of it in a quart of water. It would be foolish to use the whole thing in a gallon of water for two birds. Better yet, why not use 1/8 of it in 2 cups of water.


yes thank you.
this is what was already dicided. but thanks anyway.


----------



## bain32 (Oct 27, 2009)

*ivermectin*

putting any antibiotic or treatment in the water you have to consider how much the birds will drink which is approx. 50mls a day but in hotter days it could be more and if colder considerably less


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

each bird only needs a few drinks of this for it to take effect. and they dont have hot or cold days. they get to be my house toasty house.


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Dovelove. How are they doing after treatment? Did they give you dirty looks for giving them funky water?


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

naunnie
i havent recieved the medicine yet. but im sure thats what will happened when i do. although if they are thirsty enough i dont think they will care all that much.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

dovelove<3 said:


> yes thank you.
> this is what was already dicided. but thanks anyway.


Sorry, I must have missed it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

dovelove<3 said:


> ok what confuses me now is that your saying 10ml would have lasted me a long time
> but the medicine i bought which is 55 ml was a one time poor it all in a gallon of water thing. but i am breaking it down to about 3.5ml per cup. so the 10 ml would really only last two time. possible 3...
> i dont know if im missing something? please help me understand. lol


The 10ml, is 0.5% and the way you give it, isn't in their water. You use a dropper, and give each one like 3 drops to the back of their throat. ONLY 3 DROPS. There are lots and lots of drops in a 10ml bottle. It would last much longer than what they are sending you to mix in their water. It comes in different strengths and you give it different ways. The 3 drops down the throat per bird, and then you do it again in about 12-14 days. It lasts an awfully long time, especially if you only have a couple of birds.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> The 10ml, is 0.5% and the way you give it, isn't in their water. You use a dropper, and give each one like 3 drops to the back of their throat. ONLY 3 DROPS. There are lots and lots of drops in a 10ml bottle. It would last much longer than what they are sending you to mix in their water. It comes in different strengths and you give it different ways. The 3 drops down the throat per bird, and then you do it again in about 12-14 days. It lasts an awfully long time, especially if you only have a couple of birds.


i didnt think about the drop thing. and i guess when i had originally looked at the 55ml i was thinking of the drops on the back. oh well. lesson learned and next time i use this stuff ill probably get that. question though. is this medicine only for when they actually have worms? or is like to a bird what a flea/tick medicine is to a dog/cat?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This is how we all learn. I'm still learning, and hopefully always will be. That's what's great about this site, and sites like this one. We can all pool our knowledge and experience to help each other. I learn something new from other peoples posts all the time. A lot of us worm them spring and fall. It isn't something you would want to give them all the time. Once or twice a year. You never really want to use any meds all the time. Not necessary. It's more like when your vet worms your dog once a year. And actually, they don't normally do it unless there are worms in there feces sample that you normally bring yearly. Not like flea or tick medicine. That would be dusting the birds with sevin or permethrin, just to make sure they don't get mites or anything like that.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

dovelove<3 said:


> i didnt think about the drop thing. and i guess when i had originally looked at the 55ml i was thinking of the drops on the back. oh well. lesson learned and next time i use this stuff ill probably get that. question though. is this medicine only for when they actually have worms? or is like to a bird what a flea/tick medicine is to a dog/cat?


Did you see my post's #29 and #30? It explains the difference.
From what your writing, I think you missed it


----------

